# Caring for a blind betta?



## Betta man

My male betta pulcher is blind and I'm wondering if there's any special way I should care for him? I have to touch him with his food before he'll take it and he doesn't take much and leaves food at the bottom of the tank.


----------



## Doberz

I dunno, but I'm going to keep a close eye on this thread. I think my betta's losing his vision as well. His eyes have been cloudy for well over a month. I don't think it's my tanks levels because they're all fine, and besides the cloudy eyes and not seeing his food unless it's close to him, he been just as active and healthy as ever. He's about two years old, I think.. (had him about a year, and he was fully developed when I bought him). He also just kind of looks old.


----------



## emc7

Blind fish can live a long time if not competing with healthier fish. Try "stinky" foods with ingredients like shrimp or garlic to make it easier to find or live food as fish can notice movement through their lateral line. And a "safe" bottom feeder like an apple snail might help in keeping the bottom clean, otherwise siphon it out regularly.


----------



## Obsidian

All you need to do is make sure he can reach the food. Stinky like emc says is perfect. Also you can get food that floats for a long time, like flakes. That gives him more time to get them. If you use the betta pellets then you can put them in really lite so they float on top more.


----------



## Betta man

I have flakes, pellets, and bloodworms. I could soak them in garlic...


----------



## Obsidian

Yes soaking them in garlic would work really well. I have done that with Parasite meds


----------



## Betta man

He ate this morning. Only two blood worm, but I guess that's better than nothing.


----------

